# سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم



## القناص (31 أغسطس 2007)

فى  تعاليم الدين المسيحي الذي تقدمه الكنائس ويقوله المسيحيون هو :

1 _ الآب إله

2 _ الابن إله

3 _ الروح القدس إله

ولكنهم ليسوا ثلاثة بل إله واحد !!

ويقولون :

1_ الآب كلي القدرة

2_ الابن كلي القدرة

3_ الروح القدس كلي القدرة

ولكنهم ليسوا ثلاثة كليين القدرة بل إله واحد كلي القدرة !!

ويقولون :

1_ الآب له دور

2_ الابن له دور

3_ الروح القدس له دور

إلا انهم ليسوا ثلاثة بل إله واحد !

 فهل حدث خطا منى فيما قمت بذكرة سا بقا 

ونحن نسأل المسيحيين أي لغة هي التي تخاطبون بها البشر ؟!

وإذا كان أقنوم الأب متصف بالالوهية والكمال المطلق والقدرة على كل شيىء فما فائدة أقنوم الابن ؟

وإذا كان أقنوم الابن متصف بالالوهية والكمال المطلق والقدرة على كل شيىء فما فائدة أقنوم الأب ؟

وإذا كان أقنوم الروح القدس متصف بالالوهية والكمال المطلق والقدرة على كل شيىء فما فائدة أقنوم الأب والابن ؟

وإذا كان أقنوم الأب إله خالق _ وأقنوم الابن إله خالق _ وأقنوم الروح القدس إله خالق _ فهل خلقوا العالم مجتمعين واجتماع مؤثرين على أثر واحد باطل فكيف إذا كانوا ثلاثــة ؟ !
 ار جو الا جابة والتو ضيح


----------



## القناص (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*

ار جو الا جا بة والتو ضيح لمعتقدكم وشكرا


----------



## Tabitha (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*



القناص قال:


> ونحن نسأل المسيحيين أي لغة هي التي تخاطبون بها البشر ؟!



ليس المسيحيون من يقولون ولكن الله هو الذي كشف لنا عن ذاته 

طيب سؤال لحضرتك، وياريت الإجابة تكون بنعم أو لا *،،،،،*
متفقين ! 


هل تؤمن بأن الله 
موجود -- وإلا فمن هو الإله
ناطق  -- حيث تكلم مع أنبياءه
حي  -- حيث هو المالئ كل مكان ولا يحويه مكان
؟؟ 

هل تؤمن بهذا أم لا ؟


----------



## القناص (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*



Anestas!a قال:


> ليس المسيحيون من يقولون ولكن الله هو الذي كشف لنا عن ذاته
> 
> طيب سؤال لحضرتك، وياريت الإجابة تكون بنعم أو لا *،،،،،*
> متفقين !
> ...



 اشكرك على الر د ولا كننا الا ن فى اقسا م تخص الم سيحيات   اما ان كنت تو د الا جابة من منظور اسلا مى    فمن الا فضل ان  يكون فى الحوار الا سلا مى 
 انا اسئلتى كالا تى 
ى تعاليم الدين المسيحي الذي تقدمه الكنائس ويقوله المسيحيون هو :

1 _ الآب إله

2 _ الابن إله

3 _ الروح القدس إله

ولكنهم ليسوا ثلاثة بل إله واحد !!

ويقولون :

1_ الآب كلي القدرة

2_ الابن كلي القدرة

3_ الروح القدس كلي القدرة

ولكنهم ليسوا ثلاثة كليين القدرة بل إله واحد كلي القدرة !!

ويقولون :

1_ الآب له دور

2_ الابن له دور

3_ الروح القدس له دور

إلا انهم ليسوا ثلاثة بل إله واحد ! فكيف

فهل حدث خطا منى فيما قمت بذكرة سا بقا 

ونحن نسأل المسيحيين أي لغة هي التي تخاطبون بها البشر ؟!

وإذا كان أقنوم الأب متصف بالالوهية والكمال المطلق والقدرة على كل شيىء فما فائدة أقنوم الابن ؟

وإذا كان أقنوم الابن متصف بالالوهية والكمال المطلق والقدرة على كل شيىء فما فائدة أقنوم الأب ؟

وإذا كان أقنوم الروح القدس متصف بالالوهية والكمال المطلق والقدرة على كل شيىء فما فائدة أقنوم الأب والابن ؟

وإذا كان أقنوم الأب إله خالق _ وأقنوم الابن إله خالق _ وأقنوم الروح القدس إله خالق _ فهل خلقوا العالم مجتمعين واجتماع مؤثرين على أثر واحد باطل فكيف إذا كانوا ثلاثــة ؟ !
ار جو الا جابة والتو ضيح
  الا سئلة وا ضحة وصر يحة 
 وار جو التو ضيح من منظور مسيحى


----------



## القناص (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*

واشكرك على التعليق ولا كن ار جو التو ضيح من منظور مسيحى 
 وعدم التطر ق الى الا سلا ميات نها ئيا 
 وان كنت تحب    ان تسال اى سؤال فى الا سلاميات على الر حب والسعة ولا كن بعد ان ننتهى من مو ضوعنا


----------



## Kiril (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*

يا راجل يا طيب....احنا عاوزين نوصلك نقطة (نقط التشابه بين المسيحية و  الاسلام)

الله حي
الله عاقل و كلي المعرفة
الله موجود في كل مكان و زمان

هل كل اله منفصل من دول ام واحد؟


----------



## Tabitha (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*



القناص قال:


> اشكرك على الر د ولا كننا الا ن فى اقسا م تخص الم سيحيات   اما ان كنت تو د الا جابة من منظور اسلا مى  فمن الا فضل ان  يكون فى الحوار الا سلا مى





القناص قال:


> واشكرك على التعليق ولا كن ار جو التو ضيح من منظور مسيحى
> *وعدم التطر ق الى الا سلا ميات نها ئيا *
> وان كنت تحب    ان تسال اى سؤال فى الا سلاميات على الر حب والسعة ولا كن بعد ان ننتهى من مو ضوعنا



يا أهلا ويامرحب أخونا *القناص* ،
ولكن عاوزة استفسر عن شئ، إنت بتقول "*فمن الأفضل أن لا يكون الحوار إسلامي*"

*-هل انا تطرقت في كلامي للإسلاميات؟
-هل أنا سألتك من هو الله من مظور الإسلام؟*

أنا قلت بالحرف الواحد*;*



Anestas!a قال:


> سؤال لحضرتك، وياريت الإجابة تكون بنعم أو لا *،،،،،*
> متفقين !
> 
> *هل تؤمن بأن الله
> ...



ولكنك لم تجيب--بالرغم من إن كلامي ليس له علاقة بالإسلام إطلاقاً
وكان لازم قبل ما ندخل بالحوار مع بعض إني أعرف الإجابة من حضرتك --لسبب بسيط جداا، 
إنت إتكلمت عن عقيدة الثالوث التي لله الواحد ثم بنهاية كلامك بتتعجب من إيماننا بتطرح سؤال بصيغة التعجب وبتقول*;* 



> *ونحن نسأل المسيحيين أي لغة هي التي تخاطبون بها البشر ؟!*



إيه العجب في هذا الكلام؟ 

نحن نؤمن أن الله-- *"*موجود ناطق حي*"*

*ما العجب بهذا الكلام! *

***وعلى فكرة أخونا الموضوع إتناقش اكتر من مرة، ودي أخر المواضيع لو تحب تطلع عليه:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28025&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%DE%C7%E4%ED%E3


إقراه ولو لسه عندك أي إستفسارات، إطرحها وأكيد بنعمة ربنا هاتلاقي إجابة.


----------



## القناص (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*



> أهلا ويامرحب أخونا القناص ،
> ولكن عاوزة استفسر عن شئ، إنت بتقول "فمن الأفضل أن لا يكون الحوار إسلامي"
> 
> -هل انا تطرقت في كلامي للإسلاميات؟
> ...


; اشكرك على المتا بعة وسعة الصدر 
  يا اخى  انا اسئلتك اسئلة   فقمت انت يتحويل السؤال الى سؤال    ربما قصدت  ذالك لتو ضيح المعنى لى   ولا كن انا ار يد المعر فة من  منظور اسلا مى ولو اجبت على تساؤلك بالتا  كيد سيكون من منظور اسلا مى فستتضار ب الا قوال ولن نصل الى حقيقة



> لكنك لم تجيب--بالرغم من إن كلامي ليس له علاقة بالإسلام إطلاقاً
> وكان لازم قبل ما ندخل بالحوار مع بعض إني أعرف الإجابة من حضرتك --لسبب بسيط جداا،
> إنت إتكلمت عن عقيدة الثالوث التي لله الواحد ثم بنهاية كلامك بتتعجب من إيماننا بتطرح سؤال بصيغة التعجب وبتقول;


 والله اعتزر لو كنت اخطات  فى صيغة طر ح السؤال  



> يه العجب في هذا الكلام؟
> 
> نحن نؤمن أن الله-- "موجود ناطق حي"
> 
> ما العجب بهذا الكلام!


  المو ضوع الذى زكر تة ادر كت منة ان الافنوم  == صفة زاتية لله     اذا على حسب معتقدك الله  ذات ثلا ث صفات فقط 
 والسؤال الا ن 
  انتم تقولون الله  مو جود بزاتة   صفة   نا صق    حى  اى ثرلا ث افانيم 
  وبما انا الا فنوم ==صفة    اذا هل صفات الله سبحانة وتعالى هى ثلا ث فقط  

 ثا نيا ذا كان أقنوم الأب متصف بالالوهية والكمال المطلق والقدرة على كل شيىء فما فائدة أقنوم الابن ؟ 

 ثالثا  اذا كان  أقنوم الروح القدس متصف بالالوهية والكمال المطلق والقدرة على كل شيىء فما فائدة أقنوم الأب والابن ؟
 را بعا وإذا كان أقنوم الابن متصف بالالوهية والكمال المطلق والقدرة على كل شيىء فما فائدة أقنوم الأب ؟!!!

 خا مسا  كيف يكون الثلا ث الهة الها واحدا !!!!
  وا شكرك على المتا بعة والر د


----------



## القناص (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*

ااعتزر على التسر ع فى الكتابة  والتى تسببت فى كتا بة بعض الا حر ف بطر يقة غير صحيحة وسلاااااامى الى الجميع


----------



## Tabitha (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*



القناص قال:


> ; اشكرك على المتا بعة وسعة الصدر
> يا اخى  انا اسئلتك اسئلة   فقمت انت يتحويل السؤال الى سؤال    ربما قصدت  ذالك لتو ضيح المعنى لى   ولا كن انا ار يد المعر فة من  منظور اسلا مى ولو اجبت على تساؤلك بالتا  كيد سيكون من منظور اسلا مى فستتضار ب الا قوال ولن نصل الى حقيقة



ولا يهمك اخونا انت شكلك مش عايز تجاوب على سؤالي ، 
خلاص مافيش مشكلة نكمل كلامنا   




> المو ضوع الذى زكر تة ادر كت منة ان الافنوم  == صفة زاتية لله     اذا على حسب معتقدك الله  ذات ثلا ث صفات فقط
> والسؤال الا ن
> انتم تقولون الله  مو جود بزاتة   صفة   نا صق    حى  اى ثرلا ث افانيم
> وبما انا الا فنوم ==صفة    اذا هل صفات الله سبحانة وتعالى هى ثلا ث فقط


 

*"* *وأي شئ ناقص في الله يعتبر ضد كماله الإلهي، كما أن إن أي شئ يزيد بلا داعي يعتبر ضد كماله الالهي. إن مساحة الحب الالهي هي إلى مالا نهاية، ومثلث الحب هذا يتسع حتى يشمل كل الخليقة، فأي كائن يقع داخل نطاق المثلث الإلهي يشمله هذا الحب، فما داع لرأس رابع أو خامس ؟! * *"*

الرد اللي بين العلامات مقتبس من موقع الأنبا تكلا



ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



> *المو ضوع الذى زكر تة ادر كت منة ان الافنوم == صفة زاتية لله اذا على حسب معتقدك الله ذات ثلا ث صفات فقط
> والسؤال الا ن
> انتم تقولون الله مو جود بزاتة صفة نا صق حى اى ثرلا ث افانيم
> وبما انا الا فنوم ==صفة اذا هل صفات الله سبحانة وتعالى هى ثلا ث فقط
> ...




إقنوم الآب (اي عمله) لا يمكن أن يكون أقنوم الإبن (اي عمله) لا يمكن ان يكون الروح القدس (اي عمله) 
مثال; 
أي أن الله الاَب (إقنوم الاب) دبر خطة خلاص البشر ،(وإقنوم الإبن) تجسد وولد من عذراء ، بحلول (الروح القدس) عليها 

إذا كل أقنوم له عمل ولا يمكن للاَب أن يتجسد ولا الروح القدس لأن اقنوم الإبن هو الله الكلمة الناطق ، ولا يمكن لأقنوم الاب أو الإبن أن يحل على العذراء لأنه عمل الروح القدس ، ....  






> * كيف يكون الثلا ث الهة الها واحدا !!!!*



تقصد الثلاث أقانيم إله واحد، 
ما المشكلة  أخونا! 
الله الواحد مثلث الأقانيم، زي ما قلت لك 'موجود'ناطق'حي'
*وهذا لا ينتقص ابداً من وحدانية الله
 الله بيؤكد لنا بكتابه المقدس إنه إله واحد* 

*من العهد القديم;*[Q-BIBLE]*تث 6 : 4
اسمع يا اسرائيل.الرب الهنا رب واحد.*[/Q-BIBLE]

*من العهد الجديد;*
[Q-BIBLE]*1 كو 8 : 6
لنا اله واحد الآب الذي منه جميع الاشياء ونحن له.ورب واحد يسوع المسيح الذي به جميع الاشياء ونحن به.*[/Q-BIBLE]

لو تسمح لي اخ القناص؟ 
اني استخدم مثال، *الشمس،* (بالرغم من ان الله ارفع بكتير بتشبيهه باي شئ من مخلوقاته) 

*الشمس: *
-كتلة نارية ضخمة-- لايستطيع احد ان يقترب منها 
-ضوء
-حرارة

فكما أن الشمس كتلة نارية لا احد يستطيع ان يقترب منها-- كذلك الله الاَب
كما ان ضوء الشمس هو ما نراه منها-- كذلك رأينا الإبن (الله الكلمة)
وكما أننا نشعر بحرارة الشمس التي تملئ كل مكان-- هكذا الروح القدس تملئ كل مكان

هل عمرنا فصلنا أو جزءنا الشمس بالرغم من أن لها ثلاث وظائف ؟

برجع وأقول تاني-- هذا فقط مثال لتبسيط الفكرة لأن الله اعلى وأسمى من ذلك 

*الله واحد *





> وا شكرك على المتا بعة والر د



العفو أخ *القناص*، 
ولو لسه عندك اسئلة-- اهلا بكل اسئلتك ، بس ياريت نستمر بحوار هادي زي ما احنا، ونتكلم بحيادية،

سلام ونعمة.


----------



## القناص (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*



> ولا يهمك اخونا انت شكلك مش عايز تجاوب على سؤالي ،
> خلاص مافيش مشكلة نكمل كلامنا


 اشكرك على المتا بعة  انا فقط لا ار يد ان اجيب  الان كى لا نخر ج   عن الحوار    
 ولا كنى لا اتمنع نها ئيا عن الا جابة 
 انا  فقط ار يد الا جا بة من منظور مسيحى اما عن الا جا بة من منظور اسلا مى فانا اعلمة جيدا 
 وبعد ان ننتهى  اسال ما شئت حول الا سلام لو احببت  



> " وأي شئ ناقص في الله يعتبر ضد كماله الإلهي، كما أن إن أي شئ يزيد بلا داعي يعتبر ضد كماله الالهي. إن مساحة الحب الالهي هي إلى مالا نهاية، ومثلث الحب هذا يتسع حتى يشمل كل الخليقة، فأي كائن يقع داخل نطاق المثلث الإلهي يشمله هذا الحب، فما داع لرأس رابع أو خامس ؟! "
> 
> الرد اللي بين العلامات مقتبس من موقع الأنبا تكلا


 اشكرك على المتا بعة   اذا  بحسب المعتقد المسيحى    الثلا ثة اقانيم هى الله  ولا كن هل  الا فنوم (الاب) اله كامل  الا قنوم (الا بن )اله كامل )  الاقنوم الر وح القدس (اله كامل)
  ام هى  صفات  لله فقط  وان كانت صفات لله   فهل جميع الصفات تنحصر بالثالوث وبنا ء علية يكون الا له واحد كما ذكرت انت سا بقا



> أقتباس كتابي
> تث 6 : 4
> اسمع يا اسرائيل.الرب الهنا رب واحد.


 
اعزرنى     انت بقولك ذكرت ان  الله واحد  فهل هو  واحد بزاتة ام بالا قانيم 
 وهل هو  بدون  الا قانيم كذالك
 وهل الثلاث اقانيم  كانوا منذ البدء مع الله  للتو ضيح اكثر هل كان (اقنوم الا بن ) مو جود منذ الا بد  


> إقنوم الآب (اي عمله) لا يمكن أن يكون أقنوم الإبن (اي عمله) لا يمكن ان يكون الروح القدس (اي عمله)
> مثال;
> أي أن الله الاَب (إقنوم الاب) دبر خطة خلاص البشر ،(وإقنوم الإبن) تجسد وولد من عذراء ، بحلول (الروح القدس) عليها
> 
> إذا كل أقنوم له عمل ولا يمكن للاَب أن يتجسد ولا الروح القدس لأن اقنوم الإبن هو الله الكلمة الناطق ، ولا يمكن لأقنوم الاب أو الإبن أن يحل على العذراء لأنه عمل الروح القدس ، ....


.
اذا هل الثلا ثة اقانيم  كل اقنوم منهم اله كامل 
 ام  هم عبارة عن  ثلا ثة اجزاء  يمثلوا اله كامل كل جزء يكمل الا خر ولا يمكن ان يتجزءوا    ولو كان ذالك اذا الا قنوم ليس باله كامل فلو تجزء منهم اقنوم هل سيعجز الا قنوم الا خر لا نة بدون الا ثنين الا خر ين لا  يستطيع ان يفعل شىء




> الشمس:
> -كتلة نارية ضخمة-- لايستطيع احد ان يقترب منها
> -ضوء
> -حرارة
> ...


 اشكرك على الا مثلة للتو ضيح  ولاكن ابضا  للتو ضيح هل الضوء هو شمس مستقلة   ام وظيفة للشمس    وهل الحرارة هى شمس مستقلة ام وظيفة للشمس 
 ام هى وظا ئف فقط ذالك هو ما ار يد تو ضيحة من  حسب المعتقد المسيحى 
 هو كالا تى 
 هل الا فنوم اله كامل 
 واذا كان الا قنوم اله كامل   فهل با استطا عتة فعل اى شىء  بدون الا قنوم الا خر  وهل  كان منذ البدء اقنوم واحد ام ثلا ثة اقا نيم 



> عفو أخ القناص،
> ولو لسه عندك اسئلة-- اهلا بكل اسئلتك ، بس ياريت نستمر بحوار هادي زي ما احنا، ونتكلم بحيادية،
> 
> سلام ونعمة.


 اشكرك   وانا اتمنى ان يكون الحوار هادف وبناء
 وار جو التو ضيح اكثر لا اننى  جميع ما ادركتة الى الا ن  وربما اكون اخطات فى فهمى هو كالا تى  للتقريب ايضا   مع احترامى لمعتقد الجميع   و لا كنى احب ان او صل ما ادركتة من الحوار الكل ليس هو الجزء  والجزء ليس هو الكل  والفرد جزء للثلاثة  والثلاثة كل للفرد وللزوج معا  فالفرد غير الثلاثة  والثلاثة غير  الواحد  والفرد والثلا ثة هم واحد   
 واعاهدك على  الا حترام المتبادل  وارجو ان لا تمل من كثرة اسئلتى  واشكرك على تقبل الا سئلة والتو ضيح  با خلا ق وتفاعل
 مع اطيب الا منيات 
 اخوكم يدرى


----------



## My Rock (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*



القناص قال:


> اشكرك على المتا بعة اذا بحسب المعتقد المسيحى الثلا ثة اقانيم هى الله ولا كن هل الا فنوم (الاب) اله كامل الا قنوم (الا بن )اله كامل ) الاقنوم الر وح القدس (اله كامل)
> ام هى صفات لله فقط وان كانت صفات لله فهل جميع الصفات تنحصر بالثالوث وبنا ء علية يكون الا له واحد كما ذكرت انت سا بقا




كل من أقنوم الأب و الأبن و الروح القدس ينتمي الى نفس الذات الألهية الواحد, لذلك الأقانيم بمعنى كينونة الله و كلمته و روحه هي اله واحد, لأن الله لا يتجزأ لوجوده و نطقه و حيوته
فالله موجود
و الله ناطق
و الله حي

و وجوده و نطقه و حيوته لا تعدده, بل تبقي على انه الله واحد







> اعزرنى انت بقولك ذكرت ان الله واحد فهل هو واحد بزاتة ام بالا قانيم
> وهل هو بدون الا قانيم كذالك
> وهل الثلاث اقانيم كانوا منذ البدء مع الله للتو ضيح اكثر هل كان (اقنوم الا بن ) مو جود منذ الا بد


 
الله واحد بذاته الألهية, مثلث الاقانيم
و الأقانيم ليست جزء او قسم من الله لتكون موجودا في وقت و غير موجودة في وقت اخر
فالله موجود في كل وقت و حين
و الله ناطق في كل وقت و حين
و اللح حي في كل وقت و حين

 
.



> اذا هل الثلا ثة اقانيم كل اقنوم منهم اله كامل
> ام هم عبارة عن ثلا ثة اجزاء يمثلوا اله كامل كل جزء يكمل الا خر ولا يمكن ان يتجزءوا ولو كان ذالك اذا الا قنوم ليس باله كامل فلو تجزء منهم اقنوم هل سيعجز الا قنوم الا خر لا نة بدون الا ثنين الا خر ين لا يستطيع ان يفعل شىء


 
أكرر
الأقانيم ليست اجزاء الهية يا عزيزي
هذه طبيعة الله, الله موجود, الله ناطق الله حي
فأي اله هذا الذي ينقصه وجوده ولا نطقه ولا حيوته؟ اي اله هذا يا صديقي؟

ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات

سلام و نعمة


----------



## أبو الحارث (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*



مرحبا بالجميع،، واسمحوا لي بالمشاركة،،

بعد قراءتي للموضوع أرى أن الخلاف الأساسي يتعلق بماهية الأقانيم، هل هي ذوات أم صفات؟

الأخ Anestas!a قال: "نحن نؤمن أن الله-- (موجود ناطق حي)". هذه يا عزيزي في الواقع صفات للرب وليست ذواتا! فإنه لا يلزم أبدا من تعدد الصفات تعدد للذوات أو الكائنات فكما أجابني الأخ استفانوس في موضوعي "ما معنى كلمة أقنوم" قال: "ان كلمة اقنوم هو كائن له شخصيته الخاصة به وله ارادة ولكنه واحد في الجوهر والطبيعة مع الاقنومين بغير انفصال" لاحظ كلمة "كائن" يعني أنه ذات لها إرادتها ووجودها الخاص بها صح! فلو كان كذلك فالله: قوي، عليم، قدير، عزيز، وله من الصفات الكثير الكثير فهل كل صفة أصبحت أقنوما؟ طبعا لا.. هذا أولا.

أما ثانيا فتعليقي على مثال الشمس الذي ضربته أخ Anestas!a فاسمحلي، هذا المثال لا يصح الإستدلال به مطلقا حيث؛ أن الآب عندكم هو الله، الروح القدس هو الله والابن كذلك هو الله ليست ثلاثة آلهة بل إله واحد أليس كذلك؟ والسؤال هنا هل ضوء الشمس هو الشمس؟ وهل حرارة الشمس شمس أيضا؟ طبعا لا! فالشمس كائن واحد وذات واحدة بعدة صفات وليست ثلاثة صفات فقط! فالشمس كذلك لها وزن وحجم وسرعة.. إلخ. فكيف يصح الاستدلال بهذا المثال على تعدد الأقانيم؟

طبعا هذا فيه إجابة واضحة على ما سألته للأخ القناص، فأقول لك *"نعم"* نؤمن أن الله: موجود، ناطق وحي أيضا ولكن كل هذه صفات وليست أقانيم.

شكرا للجميع.


----------



## القناص (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*



> كل من أقنوم الأب و الأبن و الروح القدس ينتمي الى نفس الذات الألهية الواحد, لذلك الأقانيم بمعنى كينونة الله و كلمته و روحه هي اله واحد, لأن الله لا يتجزأ لوجوده و نطقه و حيوته
> فالله موجود
> و الله ناطق
> و الله حي
> ...



 اشكرك يسيد ماى روك  ولا كن اجابة الى الا ن لم تصلنى هل الا قنوم يمثل اله كامل  واذا كان  كل اقنوم اله كامل  واذ ا كان الا قنوم اله كامل فما فائدة الا قنومين الا خر ين بالنسبة لة   ار جو التو ضيح يا سيد ماى روك   طب ممكن سؤال بسيط يا سيد ماى روك بما ان  الا قانيم لاتتجزء والله لا يتجزىء
 اذا  معنى ذالك انة من    صلب على الصليب كما بمعتقد النصارى كان الله لا ن الله لا يتجزىء والا  قانيم لا تتجزء 


> لأن الله لا يتجزأ لوجوده و نطقه و حيوته


اذا من الزى تصرف فى  امور الخلق والخليقة 
 بعد ان  مات  على الصليب  كما بممعتقدكم فمن الذى  اماتة   ومن الذى احياة 

 ثالثا  ار جو معر فة ايضا من كان ير زق الناس ويتصرف فى شئون الكون  عندما كان  جنيننا فى رحم  امة  
 ثالثا عند  حا دثة الصلب  نادى السيد المسيح با لهى لمازا تر كتنى   اذا كيف يكون هو الله ويدعو نفسة  
  فكيف يا سيد ماى رو ك


> وقت اخر
> فالله موجود في كل وقت و حين
> و الله ناطق في كل وقت و حين
> و اللح حي في كل وقت و حين


 اؤيدك القول  وايضا  قادر فى كل حين  ورازق فى كل حين  
 وغنى فى كل حين و النا فع فى كل حين والمقيت فى كل حين  وكما زكرت سابقا  صفات الله لا تعد ولا تحصى


----------



## القناص (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> يا راجل يا طيب....احنا عاوزين نوصلك نقطة (نقط التشابه بين المسيحية و  الاسلام)
> 
> الله حي
> الله عاقل و كلي المعرفة
> ...



يراجل انا عايز الا جابة من منظور مسيحى 
 فالا سلام لا يو جد بة اقانيم  واخشيت ان اجيب  يتحول المو ضوع من سؤال الى سؤال ومن حوار فى المسيحية الى حوار فى الا سلام   اما عن  صفات الله سبحانة وتعالى  لا تعد ولا تحصى 
 وان كنتم بذالك تقصدون  الصفات  
 فكل محدود نا قص  اى  ان كان قولكم  ان الا له زات ثلا ث صفات فقط    فنحن نختلف معكم فى ذالك         
 وان كان لديك اى استفسار على الر حب والسعة فى اى سؤال تساله بعد ان  ينتهى المو ضوع سا اكون سعيد بالا جابة عليك 
  مع اطيب الا منيات


----------



## القناص (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*



> كرر
> الأقانيم ليست اجزاء الهية يا عزيزي
> هذه طبيعة الله, الله موجود, الله ناطق الله حي
> فأي اله هذا الذي ينقصه وجوده ولا نطقه ولا حيوته؟ اي اله هذا يا صديقي؟
> ...


  اذا يا سيد ماى روك هل  طبيعة الله سبحانة وتعالى 
 ثلا ث فقط   ام اكثر


----------



## Basilius (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*



> اذا يا سيد ماى روك هل طبيعة الله سبحانة وتعالى
> ثلا ث فقط ام اكثر




*ماذا تقصد بكلمة طبيعة الله ؟ *
*طبيعة الله واحدة يا سيد طبيعة لاهوتية الهية سرمدية غير محدودة *
*الاقانيم الثلاثة طبيعة واحدة هي طبيعة اللاهوت *
*وكل اقنوم لة كل الصفات الفعلية من العدل و الرحمة و ووو لانة الله من حيث الجوهر *



> اما عن صفات الله سبحانة وتعالى لا تعد ولا تحصى
> وان كنتم بذالك تقصدون الصفات
> فكل محدود نا قص اى ان كان قولكم ان الا له زات ثلا ث صفات فقط فنحن نختلف معكم فى ذالك




*اي صفات تقصد يا سيد يا محترم ؟اي صفات تقصد ؟*
*الصفات التي تقصدها يا سيد هي صفات الفعل وهي اشياء غير ملموسة و غير موجودة بذاتها .... فهل هناك شىء محدد معين ملموس اسمة العدل ؟ *
*ام ان العدل هو صفة الفعل للكائن ؟ صفة ينشاها الكائن نفسة بفعلة *
*و الكائن اللذي يفعل العدل او يتصف فعلة بالعدل *
*يجب ان يكون موجود اولا ... فهل صفة الوجود الذاتي مثلها مثل صفة العدل ؟*
*صفة الوجود صفة ثبوتية واجبة الوجود اولا لكي يكون هناك كائن موجود ثم يتصف فعل هذا الكائن الموجود اولا بالعدل ..*
*هذا الكائن الموجود لكي يفعل او لكي يتصف فعلة بالعدل او المحبة اللي هي صفات فعلية غير ملموسة يجب ان يكون عاقل اولا و العقل هوة صفة موجودة وجوبا للذات الموجودة لكي تفعل هذة الذات فعلا يتصف بالعدل او الرحمة *
*و هذا الكائن ايضا لكي يتصف بالعدل او الرحمة يجب ان يكون حيا لكي يتصف فعل هذا الكائن الحي بالعدل و الرحمة الخ .... *
*نحن هنا لا نتكلم في صفات فعل الله او الصفات الفعلية لله *
*نحن نتكلم في صفات وجوب الوجود الثبوتية القائم عليها الذات اولا لكي تتصف هذة الذات بعد ذلك بكل صفات الفعل ...... *
*هذة الصفات الثبوتية الوجوبية الثلاثة "الوجود و العقل الناطق و الروح هي الاقانيم "*
*و الاقنوم غير منفصل عن الاخر ... نحن الان نتكلم من حيث كل صفة وجوبية ذاتية .... *
*و الاقنوم هو الله في الجوهر *
*فالوجود الذاتي الالهي هو الله الموجود *
*و العقل الالهي الناطق هوة نفسة الله العاقل *
*والروح القدس هو نفسة الله الحي *
*فعندما نتكلم عن الاقنوم المحدد نتكلم عن الصفة الثبوتية الواجبة الوجود *
*وهم ثلاث الوجود العقل الروح ثم يتصف بعد ذلك الله الموجود العاقل الحي بالمحبة و العدل الخ *
*مثل بسيط ... الانسان نفسة هل الانسان اللذي لا يتصف بالعدل او الرحمة هل اقدر اقول علية كائن غير موجود ؟؟؟ *
*الانسان لكي يتصف فعلة اولا بالعدل و الرحمة يجب ان يكون موجود اولا و عاقل و حيا الثلاث صفات الذاتية اولا ... ثم يتصف بعد ذلك بالصفات الفعلية *
*وكمثل ايضا بسيط لاقربلك القصة والفرق بين الصفة الثبوتية و الفعلية ... الانسان الميت لا يمكن ان يكون عادل او محب او رحيم يجب اولا ان يكون حيا و موجود و عاقل لكي يتصف فعلة بعد ذلك بكل هذة الصفات الفعلية *
*اذن هناك فرق بين صفات مثل العدل و الرحمة الخ و صفات ثبوتية قائم عليها الذات اولا ةهي الوجود و العقل و الحياة *
*هذة الثلاث صفات الازلية الواجبة الوجود الثبوتية القائم عليها وجود اي موجود اولا لكي يتصف فعلة بالصفات الفعلية ثانيا .... هذة الثلاث صفات هي الاقانيم *
*ياريت تتفهم القصد *


*الله لة كل الصفات الفعلية التي لا تعد من رحمة و عدل الخ *
*ولكل اقنوم يتسم بتلك الصفات من العدل و الرحمة الخ ....*
*لان الافنوم هو الله من حيث الجوهر *




> هل الا قنوم يمثل اله كامل واذا كان كل اقنوم اله كامل واذ ا كان الا قنوم اله كامل فما فائدة الا قنومين الا خر ين بالنسبة لة ار جو التو ضيح يا سيد ماى روك طب ممكن سؤال بسيط يا سيد ماى روك بما ان الا قانيم لاتتجزء والله لا يتجزىء


 
*الاقنوم هو الله الكامل من حيث الجوهر *
*الوجود الالهي هو نفسة الله الموجود *
*العقل الالهي الناطق هو نفسة الله العاقل من حيث الجوهر *
*الروح القدس هو نفسة الله الحي من حيث الجوهر *
*وكل اقنوم منهم لة الصفات الفعلية و صفات ذات الفعل من الرحمة و العدل و المحبة الخ  فهي صفات فعلية  للاله الموجود العاقل الحي .....*


----------



## Tabitha (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*



القناص قال:


> اشكرك على الا مثلة للتو ضيح ولاكن ابضا للتو ضيح هل الضوء هو شمس مستقلة ام وظيفة للشمس وهل الحرارة هى شمس مستقلة ام وظيفة للشمس
> ام هى وظا ئف فقط



يا عزيزي أنا لما إستخدمت الشمس كمثال فقط ، كنت قصدي أقول إننا لا نقدر أن نفصل ضؤ الشمس عن حرارتها عن جسم الشمس الناري، *كمثال فقط*
زي ما شرح لك أستاذ روك في مشاركته،"الأقانيم ليست اجزاء الهية"



> ذالك هو ما ار يد تو ضيحة من حسب المعتقد المسيحى
> هو كالا تى
> هل الا فنوم اله كامل
> واذا كان الا قنوم اله كامل فهل با استطا عتة فعل اى شىء بدون الا قنوم الا خر *وهل كان منذ البدء اقنوم واحد ام ثلا ثة اقا نيم*



بالنسبة لسؤالك "وهل كان منذ البدء اقنوم واحد ام ثلا ثة اقا نيم"؟ 

أكيد طبعاً الله هو امسا واليوم والى الابد.

*يسوع المسيح هو هو امسا واليوم والى الابد. (عب 13 : 8)* 

والدليل من الكتاب المقدس نفسه 
*العهد القديم*
الأصل العبري لكلمة الله هي الوهيم 
والوهيم إسم جمع أي يجمع الثلاث أقانيم ، وله ايضاً تطبيق مفرد أي مفرد الله ثالوث، 



وباقي مشاركتك انا شفت الأستاذ روك رد على تساؤلاتك،
سلام ونعمة.


----------



## Tabitha (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*



القناص قال:


> اذا من الزى تصرف فى  امور الخلق والخليقة
> بعد ان  مات  على الصليب  كما بممعتقدكم فمن الذى  اماتة   ومن الذى احياة
> ثالثا  ار جو معر فة ايضا من كان ير زق الناس ويتصرف فى شئون الكون  عندما كان  جنيننا فى رحم  امة
> [/FONT]





أخونا تساؤلك ده نابع إنك لسه مش فاهم، إن الأقانيم ليست أجزاء منفصله 

لما الله الكلمة تجسد كان مالئ كل مكان بروحه القدوس بسلطان الله الاَب ضابط الكل، 

وتجسد الله الكلمة لم يحصره تجسده بوجوده بمكان معين لأنه الإله

والدليل ايضا من الكتاب المقدس، لما قال السيد المسيح

*وليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء (يو 3 : 13)* 

إنظر لهذه الكلمات بالاَية;
صعد إلى السماء
نزل من السماء
هو في السماء 
إبن الإنسان...........الذي يملئ كل مكان
(وهذا دليل على عدم انفصال الاقانيم الثلاثة)





> ثالثا عند حا دثة الصلب نادى السيد المسيح با لهى لمازا تر كتنى اذا كيف يكون هو الله ويدعو نفسة
> فكيف يا سيد ماى رو ك



اخونا هذا دليل أن الله الكلمة تالم جسدياً، وحادثة الصلب لم تكن تمثيل مثلما كان يدعي البعض، 

والاَية بتقول: 
*....فلما اخذ يسوع الخل قال قد اكمل.ونكس راسه واسلم الروح (يو 19 : 30) *

هل يوجد بشر عادي يسلم حياته بإرادته
والدليل ان الكتاب بيقول أنه نكس راسه قبل أن يسلم الروح، (وليس العكس)


وباقيت مشاركتك الأستاذ افادا رد على تساؤلاتك،
بس انا شايفة ان الموضوع إبتدى يتفرع ، أخونا القناص ومبقاش عن الأقانيم الثلاثة التي لله الواحد.


----------



## Tabitha (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*



أبو الحارث قال:


> مرحبا بالجميع،، واسمحوا لي بالمشاركة،،
> 
> بعد قراءتي للموضوع أرى أن الخلاف الأساسي يتعلق بماهية الأقانيم، هل هي ذوات أم صفات؟
> 
> الأخ Anestas!a قال: "نحن نؤمن أن الله-- (موجود ناطق حي)". هذه يا عزيزي في الواقع صفات للرب وليست ذواتا! فإنه لا يلزم أبدا من تعدد الصفات تعدد للذوات أو الكائنات فكما أجابني الأخ استفانوس في موضوعي "ما معنى كلمة أقنوم" قال: "ان كلمة اقنوم هو كائن له شخصيته الخاصة به وله ارادة ولكنه واحد في الجوهر والطبيعة مع الاقنومين بغير انفصال" لاحظ كلمة "كائن" يعني أنه ذات لها إرادتها ووجودها الخاص بها صح! فلو كان كذلك فالله: قوي، عليم، قدير، عزيز، وله من الصفات الكثير الكثير فهل كل صفة أصبحت أقنوما؟ طبعا لا.. هذا أولا.





> طبعا هذا فيه إجابة واضحة على ما سألته للأخ القناص، فأقول لك *"نعم"* نؤمن أن الله: موجود، ناطق وحي أيضا ولكن كل هذه صفات وليست أقانيم.
> شكرا للجميع



اقرا مشاركة استاذ افادا، فيه الرد على كلامك، 
*#17*




> أما ثانيا فتعليقي على مثال الشمس الذي ضربته أخ Anestas!a فاسمحلي، هذا المثال لا يصح الإستدلال به مطلقا حيث؛ أن الآب عندكم هو الله، الروح القدس هو الله والابن كذلك هو الله ليست ثلاثة آلهة بل إله واحد أليس كذلك؟ والسؤال هنا هل ضوء الشمس هو الشمس؟ وهل حرارة الشمس شمس أيضا؟ طبعا لا! فالشمس كائن واحد وذات واحدة بعدة صفات وليست ثلاثة صفات فقط! فالشمس كذلك لها وزن وحجم وسرعة.. إلخ. فكيف يصح الاستدلال بهذا المثال على تعدد الأقانيم؟
> .



يا أخونا،، انا قلت مثال فقط، وقلت الله اعلى واسمى باننا نشبه باي شئ،
ونعم نؤمن إن الله واحد لا يتجزأ هل أنا قلت عكس كده !

أفهم من كلامك إنك تقدر تفصل ضوء الشمس عن حرارتها عن جسمها الناري ؟

وعلى كل حال هذا فقط *مثال*،


----------



## القناص (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*

اشكر كم على ردودكم  وسعة صدو ركم  
 ولا كن ايضا احب ان ا و ضح اشياء تحدثنا بها  وانا ارحب بالردود وبازن الله نتنا قش بها جميعا 


> فالله موجود
> و الله ناطق
> و الله حي
> 
> و وجوده و نطقه و حيوته لا تعدده, بل تبقي على انه الله واحد



 وكما  قلت سا بقا اؤيدكم القول  وايضا
فالله موجود
و الله ناطق
و الله حي
و الله رحيم 
و الله قادر 
و الله غفور 
و الله ودود 

..... الخ
فبحسب منطقك ، فالله الى الآن في 7 أقانيم ... و بإمكاني أن أجعلها 20 .. أو أكثر ...

فلماذا حصرتموها في ثلاثة فقط ؟!

هذا من جهة ... 
من جهة أخرى ، وجود الله ليس هو الله ، و نطق الله ليس هو الله ... و حياة الله ليست هي الله .. 

فكل هذه صفات لله تُنسب إليه تماما كما نسبت إليه الأربع صفات الأخرى حتى وصلنا إلى 7 أقانيم 

و منه فمنطق الأقانيم منطق باطل .. لا أساس له .. و هي صفات فقط تنسب لله و ليست الله ذاته !

فكما أن الله موجود منذ الأزل ، فهو قادر منذ الأزل .
و كما أن الله حي منذ الأزل ، فهو القوي منذ الأزل
و كما أن الله ناطق منذ الأزل ، فهو كذلك رحيم أو ودود أو عادل ..... الخ منذ الأزل ..

سؤالنا الملح .. هو : لماذا تم حصر الأقانيم في ثلاثة فقط إذا كان هذا هو مفهومها ؟! 


 قلتم 





> أكرر
> الأقانيم ليست اجزاء الهية يا عزيزي
> هذه طبيعة الله, الله موجود, الله ناطق الله حي
> فأي اله هذا الذي ينقصه وجوده ولا نطقه ولا حيوته؟ اي اله هذا يا صديقي؟


  وا يضا  اليس 
الله عادل و الله رحيم و الله غفور و الله قادر .... الخ
فأي إله تنقصه قدرته و رحمته و عدله و و و ...الخ ؟ أي إله هذا يا صديقي ؟





ما رأيك بهذه الصورة ؟ 
اليست هي التبسيط الذي تقدمونه للثالوث ؟
طيب جميل جدا ... لنقم بتجربة ...
 قلتم سا بقا 


> الشمس:
> -كتلة نارية ضخمة-- لايستطيع احد ان يقترب منها
> -ضوء
> -حرارة
> ...


 واشكركم على المتا بعة وسعة الصدر ولا كن يا عزيزي هذه الأمثلة لا تسمن و لا تغني من جوع ...
  فانظروا ايضا الى تلك الصورة




تريد المزيد ؟

مثال آخر :



> نسان = جسد + روح + نفس .
> 
> الانسان لا = الجسد (( فقط ))
> الانسان لا = الروح
> الانسان لا = النفس


الرد على هذا الكلام :




مثال آخر :





> الطوب الاحمر = تراب + ماء + نار
> 
> طوب بلا تراب ناقص
> 
> ...


الرد على هذا الكلام :




نستنتج إذن مما سبق ما يلي :




و أشكر سعة صدركم 

تحياتي  
 مع اطيب الا منيات


----------



## Basilius (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*

*من الواضح ان الاخ القناص بنى اجاباتة بدون القراءة للاجابات الاخيرة *
*او انة قراها و تجاهلها .... *
*عجبا ثم عجبا على هذا الاسلوب الغير سوي *
*خسارة فيكم الجهد و الاجابة*


----------



## القناص (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *من الواضح ان الاخ القناص بنى اجاباتة بدون القراءة للاجابات الاخيرة *
> *او انة قراها و تجاهلها .... *
> *عجبا ثم عجبا على هذا الاسلوب الغير سوي *
> *خسارة فيكم الجهد و الاجابة*



يا سيد اشكرك على ردودك ولا  انى لا احب ان اضيع مجهودك 
 فكتبت  مشاركتى على ردودكم السا بقة   لعلى تدركوا ما اقصد جيدا وتفهموا   
 ماهى اسئلتى  ومشاركتى ايضا  تتضمن بعض الا جابات على  
 على مشاركاتكم الا خيرة 
 ولقد زكرت سابقا انا   المشاركة الا خيرة التى وضعتها  كانت  اجابة على مشاركتكم السابقة وزكرت ايضا انى بازن الله سنتنا قش فى  مشاركتكم التى بعدها

 فهل انت تحب ان اجيب على مشاركتكم الا خيرة واتجاهل المشاركات التى قبلها   ام ابدا بالتدر يج 
 وهل لو بدات بالتدر يج يكون اسلوبا غير سوى 
 ارجو ان ينتهى الحوار كما بدا 
 ارجو ان تتقبلو مشار كتى بصدر رحب 
 وتحياتى مع اطيب الا منيات


----------



## My Rock (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*



القناص قال:


> اشكر كم على ردودكم وسعة صدو ركم
> ولا كن ايضا احب ان ا و ضح اشياء تحدثنا بها وانا ارحب بالردود وبازن الله نتنا قش بها جميعا
> 
> 
> ...





مسلم جديد, لكن نفس الأسلوب الأعمى
فأذا كنت غير مستعد لقرأءة الردود و التعقيبات, فلماذا تسأل اصلا يا مسلم؟

الم يقل لك الحبيب افادا في المشاركة 17 من هذا الموضوع ان هذه صفات الفعل
بمعنى عندما يكون ربنا يحمل صفة العدل, فأنه عدل في حكمه و هو شئ غير موجود بذاته

و لنرى مثلا الله و صفة الخالق 
فالله اتخذ صفة الخلق بعدما خلق, فهل يكون الله خالق وهو لم يخلق شيئا لحد الأن
نفس الشئ لما ذكرته بأنه رحيم, فهو اخذ صفة الرحمة بعدما رحم شعبه من خطايه  بخطته الكفارية

و نفس الشئ للغفور, فالله غفر بعدما اخطأت الخليقة
فكيف يكون الله غفورا و هو لم يغفر بعد؟

كل هذه الصفات هي صفات افعال ملازمة لله بعد عملها, لأن الله لا يتغير
فبعدما خلق الله, اتخذ صفة الخالق ابدا لانه لا يمكن ان يعجز عن الخلق في يوم من الأيام
و هذا لا يعني انه لم يكن بأستطاعته الخلق مسبقا ايضا

و هذا غير وجود الله و نطقه و كونه حي, لانها غير مرتبطة بفعل او عمل

اما عن سبب وجودها في الثلاثة فذكر لك الحبيب افادا الذي لم تقرأ من رده شئيا و لم تعقب عليه بل رحت مكرر اسألتك

في نفس المشاركة رقم 17

*صفة الوجود صفة ثبوتية واجبة الوجود اولا لكي يكون هناك كائن موجود ثم يتصف فعل هذا الكائن الموجود اولا بالعدل ..
هذا الكائن الموجود لكي يفعل او لكي يتصف فعلة بالعدل او المحبة اللي هي صفات فعلية غير ملموسة يجب ان يكون عاقل اولا و العقل هوة صفة موجودة وجوبا للذات الموجودة لكي تفعل هذة الذات فعلا يتصف بالعدل او الرحمة *
*و هذا الكائن ايضا لكي يتصف بالعدل او الرحمة يجب ان يكون حيا لكي يتصف فعل هذا الكائن الحي بالعدل و الرحمة الخ .... *
*نحن هنا لا نتكلم في صفات فعل الله او الصفات الفعلية لله *
*نحن نتكلم في صفات وجوب الوجود الثبوتية القائم عليها الذات اولا لكي تتصف هذة الذات بعد ذلك بكل صفات الفعل ...... *





> هذا من جهة ...
> من جهة أخرى ، وجود الله ليس هو الله ، و نطق الله ليس هو الله ... و حياة الله ليست هي الله ..


 
لماذا التكرار دون قرأءة الردود
الجواب من جديد من رد الأخ افادا

*الاقنوم هو الله في الجوهر 
فالوجود الذاتي الالهي هو الله الموجود *
*و العقل الالهي الناطق هوة نفسة الله العاقل *
*والروح القدس هو نفسة الله الحي *
*فعندما نتكلم عن الاقنوم المحدد نتكلم عن الصفة الثبوتية الواجبة الوجود *
*وهم ثلاث الوجود العقل الروح ثم يتصف بعد ذلك الله الموجود العاقل الحي بالمحبة و العدل الخ *

يا ريت تقرأ ردي هذا ولا تفوته كما فوت رد الأخ افادا..

سلام و نعمة


----------



## أبو الحارث (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*


مرحبا بالجميع،، وبعد إذنكم؛

فإن خلاصة ما أحالني إليه الأخ Anestas!a والأخ My Rock من كلام AVADA CADAVRA هو:

أنكم تفرقون بين صفات الله الثبوتية وصفاته الفعلية، تمام! ثم تحصرون صفاته الثبوتية بثلاثة صفات هي:
1) صفة الوجود
2) صفة النطق أو العقل
3) صفة الروح أو الحياة

ثم بعد ذلك قلتم أن كل صفة من هذه الصفات عبارة عن أقنوم. صح!

وأنا جدلا سأوافقكم على هذه المقدمات (جدلا فقط) ذلك أن هذا التقسيم يقبل النقاش والنقض ولكن؛ ليس موضوعنا.

سؤالي هو:
أليس الأقنوم الثاني والثالث لهما صفة الوجود؟
أليس الأقنوم الأول والثالث لهما صفة العقل والنطق؟
كما أنكم أكيد لاتنكرون صفة الحياة عن الأقنومين الأول والثاني. صح؟

 إذا أصبح العدد حسب (نظرية الصفات الثبوتية والفعلية) هو:
(ثلاثة ضرب ثلاثة ويساوي تسعة أقانيم) أليس كذلك يا أعزائي!!
يعني ثلاثة صفات ثبوتية موجودة في ثلاثة أقانيم ذاتية أصبح العدد فعليا (تسعة أقانيم)!!

شكرا للجميع مرة أخرى، وأرجو أن تكون الأجوبة بلهجة هادئة وعلمية حتى تعم الفائدة.


----------



## Basilius (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*

*مثلما قال الاستاذ روك تماما و مثلما قلت قبلا *
*مجرد ردود عمياء منكم بدون فهم او قراءة او حتى محاولة الفهم *
*و الدليل اخر مشاركة للقناص و المشاركة المتحفة لابو الحارث حقيقة *

مرحبا بالجميع،، وبعد إذنكم؛




> فإن خلاصة ما أحالني إليه الأخ Anestas!a والأخ My Rock من كلام AVADA CADAVRA هو:
> 
> أنكم تفرقون بين صفات الله الثبوتية وصفاته الفعلية، تمام! ثم تحصرون صفاته الثبوتية بثلاثة صفات هي:
> 1) صفة الوجود
> ...


 
*جدلا او لغطا *
*الايمان غير مفروض على احد يا سيد ... ان اردت ان تؤمن فامن ان لم ترد فكفى من هذا الاسلوب *





> سؤالي هو:
> أليس الأقنوم الثاني والثالث لهما صفة الوجود؟
> أليس الأقنوم الأول والثالث لهما صفة العقل والنطق؟
> كما أنكم أكيد لاتنكرون صفة الحياة عن الأقنومين الأول والثاني. صح؟
> ...


 
*والان يتحفنا الاخ ابو الحارث بمداخلتة الرهيبة بدون فهم حتى لكلمة اقنوم او كيفية استخدام مصطلح اقنوم او حتى الدلالة المشار اليها عندما نستعمل لفظ اقنوم *
*يا حبيبي قلنا ان هذة الصفات الثبوتية هي صفات القائم عليها الذات الالهية *
*الله موجود عاقل حي .... ( ياريت كمان تقرا تعقيب الاستاذ روك )*
*لا يوجد ثلاثة اشياء منفصلة لكي نقول انة ينبغي ان يكونوا تسعة حيث يكون كل صفة منهم معتمدة على الصفتين الاخريين بطريقة منفصلة *
*والا فهم ليسوا اقانيم ايها الجهبز *
*يا بشر يا عالم نحن نتكلم من ناحية الاقنومية .. اي من ناحية التمييز و البحث في الصفة نفسها *
*هذة الصفة من صفات الذات الثبوتية القائم عليها تلك الذات الالهية وهي في عمق كيان الذات " الوجود و العقل و الحياة "*
*وبعدين اية نظرية الصفات الثبوتية و الفعلية دي ؟ حد قال كلمة نظرية هنا ؟ *
*العقل الالهي هو الله العاقل الحي بروحة القدوس الموجود بذاتة *
*الوجود الالهي هو الله الموجود الحي بروحة العاقل الناطق *
*الروح القدس هو الله الحي الموجود بذاتة العاقل بنطقة و كلمتة *

*لا يوجد ثلاث صفات للوجود و ثلاث صفات للنطق و ثلاث صفات للحياة *
*هم ثلاث صفات ثبوتية ذاتية قائم عليها ذات الله و هي الاقانيم *
*نعم فالكلمة حية بالروح القدس الواحد و موجودة بوجو الاب *
*فهذة صفات ... صفات يا بشر في ذات الله القائم عليها الذات *
*الاب هو الوجود الالهي ...و الله الموجود لة صفة العقل و الحياة ... فهو عاقل و حي *
*الابن هو العقل الالهي الناطق ...و الله العاقل له صفة الوجود و الحياة ... فهو موجود و حي *
*الروح القدس هو الروح الالهية... و الله الحي لة صفة الوجود و العقل ...فهو موجود و عاقل*
*الثلاث صفات الثبوتية في الذات *
*الله الموجود بذاتة هوة نفسة الله العاقل الناطق بكلمتة هو نفسة الله الحي بروحة .... الله الموجود العاقل الحي *


----------



## أبو الحارث (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*



مرحبا بالجميع،، كما أرجو من الجميع الحفاظ على اللهجة العلمية الهادئة.

عزيزي أفادا، كل ما فعلته أنك سخرت مني ومن مشاركتي وكان الأولى بك أن ترد على سؤالي فسؤالي واضح جدا.

مرة أخرى:
هل صفة الوجود حكر على الأقنوم الأول فقط؟ أم أنها صفة ثبوتية للثلاثة أقانيم معاً؟ كذلك صفتي الحياة والنطق، في الواقع هذه صفات تشترك فيها الأقانيم الثلاثة معا، وليست محصورة فقط في أقنومي الابن و الروح القدس.

أجبني عن سؤالي بدلا من السخرية.
هذا إذا كنت تريد النقاش العلمي طبعا!

شكرا للجميع.


----------



## oesi no (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*

ابو الحارث 
ركز كدة  وافهم انك بتكلم ناس بتفكر 
انت بتقرا اللى يعجبك وتسيب اللى مش بيعجبك 
الناس بتتعب فى الردود وانت تسيب الردود كلها وتمسك فى اى كلمة فيها غلطة املائيه حتى 
ارحمونا من اسلوبكم دة وفكرو يرحمنا ويرحمكم ربنا ​


----------



## أبو الحارث (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*



أشكر المشرف oesi_no على هذا الإهتمام،، وأقول:

أنا مركز وفاهم كويس جدا، وبقرأ كل الردود من أولها لآخرها وراح أثبتلك الكلام هذا:

الأخ AVADA CADAVRA في مشاركة رقم (17) بالحرف الواحد قال: "فالوجود الذاتي الالهي هو الله الموجود و العقل الالهي الناطق هوة نفسة الله العاقل والروح القدس هو نفسة الله الحي فعندما نتكلم عن الاقنوم المحدد نتكلم عن الصفة الثبوتية الواجبة الوجود وهم ثلاث الوجود العقل الروح ثم يتصف بعد ذلك الله الموجود العاقل الحي بالمحبة و العدل الخ" انتهى.

ثم بعدما تفضل بضرب بعض الأمثلة التوضيحية، قال: "*هذة الثلاث صفات هي الاقانيم ياريت تتفهم القصد*" انتهى.

وفي مشاركته رقم (26) قال: "لا يوجد ثلاثة اشياء منفصلة لكي نقول انة ينبغي ان يكونوا تسعة حيث يكون كل صفة منهم معتمدة على الصفتين الاخريين بطريقة منفصلة" انتهى.


وسؤالي هو: أين قلت أنا أنهم ثلاثة أشياء منفصلة؟ أنتم تقولون أن الآب هو صفة الوجود والروح القدس هو صفة الحياة والابن هو الكلمة أو صفة النطق. *فهل الثلاثة موجودون أم لا؟*

أجيبوني بنعم أو لا بدلا من التهرب والحيدة!! هل تريدون سؤالا أبسط من هذا:

*هل الثلاثة أقانيم لها صفة الوجود أم لا؟؟
نعم أم لا؟*

 إذا كنتم تفهمون أكثر منا-كما تقولون-؛ فأجيبونا!



شكرا مرة أخرى، وأتمنى عدم الاستهزاء والتجريح، وعلى الأقل عاملونا كما أمركم المسيح عليه السلام.


----------



## Tabitha (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*



أبو الحارث قال:


> ....... *فهل الثلاثة موجودون أم لا؟*
> 
> أجيبوني بنعم أو لا بدلا من التهرب والحيدة!! هل تريدون سؤالا أبسط من هذا:
> 
> ...



نعم إقنوم الإبن والروح القدس لهم صفة الوجود ...... *بسبب* .... إتحادهم بأقنوم الاَب (الوجود)

لأننا لا نفصل بين الثلاث أقانيم ولا يمكن أن يكون الثلاث أقانيم ثلاث الهه منفصلة بل *الثالوث هو الله الواحد *...


----------



## Basilius (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*

*يعني انا لا اعلم مطلقا ما هذة الطريقة الغبية *




> أنا مركز وفاهم كويس جدا، وبقرأ كل الردود من أولها لآخرها وراح أثبتلك الكلام هذا:


 
*ولا مركز ولا فاهم ولا عاوز تفهم ولا نيلة *
*واكبر دليل على انك تتجاهل الردود هي مداخلتك دي *
*ولا انت فاهم اصطلاح اقنوم يطلق على اية اساسا *
*ولا انت فاهم ماذا نقصد عندما بنتكلم عن اقنوم *




> أجيبوني بنعم أو لا بدلا من التهرب والحيدة!! هل تريدون سؤالا أبسط من هذا:
> 
> *هل الثلاثة أقانيم لها صفة الوجود أم لا؟؟
> نعم أم لا؟*
> ...


 
*بقى احنا اللي بنهرب؟؟؟؟ *
*احنا اللي لا نعلق اساس على الاجوبة ؟ *
*شرحتلك جزء في اخر مشاركة لعلك تستطيع ان تفهم و لكنك عموما تجاهلتة *


----------



## Tabitha (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*



أبو الحارث قال:


> ،، وأقول:
> 
> أنا مركز وفاهم كويس جدا، وبقرأ كل الردود من أولها لآخرها ...



إلى أخونا المركز أوي ...........

تفضل ... وسلامة العيون .....



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *الاب هو الوجود الالهي و الله الموجود لة صفة العقل و الحياة ... فهو عاقل و حي *
> *الابن هو العقل الالهي الناطق و الله العاقل له صفة الوجود و الحياة ... فهو موجود و حي *
> *الروح القدس هو الروح الالهية و الله الحي لة صفة الوجود و العقل ...فهو موجود و عاقل*
> *الثلاث صفات الثبوتية في الذات *
> *الله الموجود بذاتة هوة نفسة الله العاقل الناطق بكلمتة هو نفسة الله الحي بروحة .... الله الموجود العاقل الحي *


----------



## My Rock (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*



أبو الحارث قال:


> سؤالي هو:
> أليس الأقنوم الثاني والثالث لهما صفة الوجود؟
> أليس الأقنوم الأول والثالث لهما صفة العقل والنطق؟
> كما أنكم أكيد لاتنكرون صفة الحياة عن الأقنومين الأول والثاني. صح؟
> ...



نشكر المدعو ابو حارث لأن في مشاركته هذه اثبت ان الأقانيم غير منفصلة عن بعض بتمايز

اذ الوجود صفة الهية ثبوتية
اذ النطق صفة الهية ثبوتية
اذ الحياة صفة الهية ثبوتية

و أقتبس هنا للموافقة التامة:

*الاب هو الوجود الالهي و الله الموجود لة صفة العقل و الحياة ... فهو عاقل و حي 
الابن هو العقل الالهي الناطق و الله العاقل له صفة الوجود و الحياة ... فهو موجود و حي *
*الروح القدس هو الروح الالهية و الله الحي لة صفة الوجود و العقل ...فهو موجود و عاقل*

بمعنى انه لا وجود لتسعة اقانيم يا عالم زمانك, لأن كل من الأقانيم له الصفات الثبوتية الأخرى

فكيف تحسب وجود الله ثلاث مرات و كيف تحسب نطق الله ثلاث مرات و حيوية الله ثلاث مرات و هي بالأصل ثلاث اقانيم متصلة مع بعضها بدون انفصال

فعندنا نقول ان الله الموجود ناطق و حي في نفس الوقت, فنحن نشير الى الأقنومين الأخرين

و عندما نقول نقول ان الله الناطق موجود في نفس الوقت فنحن نشير الى الأقنومين الأخرين ايضا

و عندما نقول ان الله حي و موجود في و ناطق فس نفس الوقت فنحن نشير الى الأقنومين الأخرين

فكل اقنوم اشرنا بدورنا؟

هم ثلاثة لا غير, فلا توجد اي اشارة الى اي اقانيم اخرى

فالأقانيم ليست منفصلة, لان لها نفس الذات الألهية الواحدة

أحذرك من التهرب و تكرار الأسئلة مجددا

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## أبو الحارث (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*



مرحبا بالجميع،،

تقولون كثيرا أن دينكم دين محبة، وأنكم هنا لأنكم تشفقون علينا وتريدون هدايتنا،، صحيح! فلماذا يقال لي مثلا: "يعني انا لا اعلم مطلقا ما هذة الطريقة *الغبية*" هل هذا أسلوب المحب يا أفادا؟ أو يقول لي الزعيم: "نشكر *المدعو *ابو حارث".

على كل حال شكرا جزيلا لكم. فهذا المنتدى لكم ويحق لكم ما لا يحق لغيركم.

ولكن بصراحة لا يفوتني أن أشكر الأخت Anestas!a فهي فعلا تمتلك أسلوب المحاورة العلمية الهادئة.

بقي عندي سؤال أظن أنه سينهي الموضوع ولكني وبعد قراءة ردودكم الأخيرة ترددت بصراحة (خشية من الاستهزاء طبعا) فهل تريدون الإجابة عن السؤال من غير سخرية ومن غير شتائم؟


----------



## Tabitha (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*



أبو الحارث قال:


> تقولون كثيرا أن دينكم دين محبة، وأنكم هنا لأنكم تشفقون علينا وتريدون هدايتنا،، صحيح! فلماذا يقال لي مثلا: "يعني انا لا اعلم مطلقا ما هذة الطريقة *الغبية*" هل هذا أسلوب المحب يا أفادا؟ أو يقول لي الزعيم: "نشكر *المدعو *ابو حارث".
> 
> على كل حال شكرا جزيلا لكم. فهذا المنتدى لكم ويحق لكم ما لا يحق لغيركم.



يا أخ *أبو الحارث* ،
ما دخل المحبة بموضوعنا !!
إسمحلي اسألك سؤال!
هل من أداب الحوار انك لما تتكلم او تتناقش مع حد إنكم تتجهلوهم وتتجاهلوا ردودهم !
وماتقلش لأ او انكم متابعين وقريتوا الردود ... لأن اسئلتكم اكبر دليل انكم لا تتعبوا نفسكم في قراية كلمة من الردود اللي بتترد عليكم ....
وأعظم مثال الأخ *القناص* 




> بقي عندي سؤال أظن أنه سينهي الموضوع ولكني وبعد قراءة ردودكم الأخيرة ترددت بصراحة (خشية من الاستهزاء طبعا) فهل تريدون الإجابة عن السؤال من غير سخرية ومن غير شتائم؟



إستهزاء !!! 
صدقني ده اتهام مش عادل ابدا اللي بتقولو ... لأن لو الاخوة كانوا عايزين يستهزأوا بحد ماكانوش اساسا فتحوا القسم ده ....


نفسي الاقي حد فيكم عادل بحكمة وحيادي في مناقشته ..
نفسي .....


----------



## أبو الحارث (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*



تحيتي للجميع،،

أختي الكريمة Anestas!a ما تفضلتي به سهل على أي إنسان قوله؛ فأستطيع أنا أو أي أحد غيري أن يتهم الطرف الآخر بتجاهل الردود وعدم قراءتها وفهمها و..و..و.. إلخ. هذا أخيّتي أسهل ما يمكن قوله في مثل هذه النقاشات والمحاورات، لكن الصعب فعلا هو مناقشة اللآراء المقابلة بهدوء وتأنٍّ حتى النهاية بدلا من القمع والشدة وحذف المشاركات والعضويات إلى آخره من الإجراءات التي لا يحتاج اللجوء إليها صاحب الرأي السديد والموفق.

إذا كنا لا نفهم الردود ولا نريد إلا الجدال -كما نتهم- فدعوا ردودنا لتكون شاهدا علينا. فكل من يدخل ويقرأ سيرى بعينه ويفهم بعقله من الذي يتهرب ومن الذي لا يريد أن يفهم.

تحياتي للجميع مرة أخرى.


----------



## thelast (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*

فغلا اخى ابو الحارث اللى حيدخل الموضوع حيعرف مين بيتهرب ومين بيتجاهل الردود


----------



## My Rock (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*

هل اصبحت هذه نهاية كل مواضيعكم يا مسلمين؟
واحد يبدأ السؤال و الثاني يكمل بدله و اخر المطاف نلقى الأثنين تبخروا..

لكن لا مشكلة, اهم شئ اننا لم نتكر سؤال دون اجابة..


----------



## fredyyy (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*



My Rock قال:


> واحد يبدأ السؤال و الثاني يكمل بدله و اخر المطاف نلقى الأثنين تبخروا..
> 
> لكن لا مشكلة, اهم شئ اننا لم نترك سؤال دون اجابة..



*هذا شئ طبيعي أخي العزيز My Rock 

لأن كل الأقلام الكاذبة تنكسر على صخرة الحق المسيحي 

إلهنا عظيم وكلمته عظيمة أيضاً (فهي تُغير ... ولا تتغير) *

:sami73:   :smi102::17_1_34[1]:


----------



## قلم حر (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ار جو الا جابة لو سمحتم*




اٍذهب و مارس أخلاقك بين أهلك ......فهم أولى بتحمل أخلاقك .

لا مكان لشخص بأخلاقك بيننا .

لا يفوق قلة أدبك سوى جهلك .

ربنا يهديك .


----------

